# 4 vs 8 GB Ram.



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es mit 8 GB Ram aus. Ist es sinnvol 8GB einzubauen oder reichen für aktuelle und kommende spiele 4GB. Habe gehört das z.B Crysis Warhead mit 8GB besser laufen soll als mit 4GB und Crysis 2 lässt ja auch nicht mehr lange auf sich warten.

Benutze 8GB DDR2 1066 Corsaire Dominator ( oc wird noch gemacht ^^ )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

Für Gaming reicht aktuell 4 GB völlig aus, wer viel mit Grafik macht für dem würde sich das eher anbieten


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

ja uind wie sieht es mit den kommenden spielen aus bei intel platformen z.B sind ja 6gb auch schon standart


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

> bei intel platformen z.B sind ja 6gb auch schon standart


Wieso Standard? wie kommst du bei Intel auf 6GB RAM? Du meinst sicherlich den Sockel 1366 wegen der Triple - Channel - Architektur, da wären ja 3 GB etwas wenig und der nächstmögliche Schritt sind dort halt 6 GB. Games werden ja mittlerweile eher Crossplattformtauglich entwickelt und selbst für den PC müssen die ja auch auf älteren Systemen laufen ohne grossartige Einschränkungen


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

also nach deiner meinung sind 4gb auch in zukunft völlig ausreichend ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

PC Technik und Zukunft sind so eine Sache, aber für einen noch längeren Zeitraum dürfte man mit 4GB sicherlich auskommen. Wichtig ist das die Grafikkarte ausreichend Speicher hat


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

und was sagst du zu dem thema das z.B Crysis von 8 GB Profitieren soll ?


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2011)

Ich überlege auch ob ich mir 8 Gb in den Rechner hauen soll. Grafik anwendungen hin oder her... je mehr desto besser.Bevor ich mehr Geld für Speicher ausgebe der anstatt cl9 meinetwegen cl7 oder sowas hat gebe ich lieber etwas mehr für Kapazität aus schaut mal z.b. das TeamGroup Elite 8Gb Kit bekommt man schon für ca. 65€ 8Gb hochwertigen Speicher für 65€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

Crysis ist für mich kein Spiel sorry, das habe ich angezockt und in die Ecke gehauen. Vielleicht würde ich es mal mit der übernächsten Rechnergeneration testen. Ich persönlich würde mir erst mehr RAM mit dem nächsten Rechnerupgrade gönnen, da ich ja selbst DDR2 nutze und dort noch ein Upgrade für mich sinnlos ist in den alten Speicher zu investieren.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Januar 2011)

Also die Tage war ich bei 3,2GB Auslastung, was jetzt nicht unbedingt optimal ist, da im Ram dann angefangen wird recht viel hin und her zu schieben. Ist ja anders als bei der CPU. Wenn die unter 90% Auslastung ist, dann merkste auch keinen großen Unterschied zu 50% Auslastung 

Also bei nem neuen Rechner würd ich auf mehr als 4GB Ram achten. Es reicht zwar im Moment noch aus, aber man kann mit Skype/TS, Browser offen, CD höhren und dann noch nen Game offen, eventuell sogar mit Texturmods etc blabla dann doch über die 4GB drüber schiesen, bzw. redammt nah ran kommen. 

Zudem sind die Speicherpreise im Moment ziemlich weit unten.


----------



## Mav3rick (1. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch grad am überlegen mir neuen RAM zu kaufen,liegt bei mir aber am neuen Board.
Zuerst wollte ich auch nen 8GB Kit, stattdessen hole ich mir lieber 4GB die schneller sind. Ich jedenfalls bin der Meinung, das es gerade beim Ram auf die Geschwindigkeit ankommt. Er muss Daten schnell speichern und schnell wieder ausspucken,sonst bremmst er das System, einfaches Beispiel 12 GB DDR2 1200Mhz oder 4 GB DDR3 2400Mhz. Hier sind die unterschiede natürlich deutlicher als der unterschied zwischen CL9 und CL7 beim gleichen Speicher,dennoch kommt es in erster Linie auf die Geschwindigkeit  an und nicht auf die Größe.

LG


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

wie sieht es eig. aus mit der leistung wenn ich auf ddr3 wechsle? habe im mom ein asus crosshair 2 Formular und 8gb ddr2 1066 mhz corsaire dominator


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2011)

Den Unterschied von DDR2 zu DDR3 wirst du so nicht grossartig merken.


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

und wie siehts mit dem prozessor aus habe einen phenom 2 x4 965 @ 2,8ghz


----------



## derP4computer (1. Januar 2011)

Jamborce schrieb:


> wie sieht es eig. aus mit der leistung wenn ich auf ddr3 wechsle? habe im mom ein asus crosshair 2 Formular und 8gb ddr2 1066 mhz corsaire dominator


Das ist doch mehr als genug. 
Manch einer ist hier noch mit 2GB unterwegs.
Da bist du alle mal gut versorgt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Jamborce schrieb:


> also nach deiner meinung sind 4gb auch in zukunft völlig ausreichend ?


 
Jep, solange die Games für 32bit Konsolen entwickelt werden, bleibt es, wie es ist, 4GB RAM reichen für einen Spielerechner.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Januar 2011)

Ja Quanti,

aber wie gesagt, ich mach auch nichts großartiges und komm schon auf über 3GB Auslastung, und wie du sicher weist sinkt die Leistung des Rams, wenn er relativ voll wird, rapide.

Klar sollte allerdings schon sein, das man sich nicht 8GB langsamen RAM statt 4GB schnellen RAM kauft. Das macht keinen Sinn.

Ich würd aber schon sagen, das 1600 oder 1800er DDR3 völlig ausreicht von der Geschwindigkeit. Die kann man ja auch noch übertackten ohne Probleme, wenn man mal etwas mehr will. Merken wird man die Geschwindigkeit aber eh kaum. Meist isses doch eh entweder Ram ist frei oder Ram ist voll, bzw fast voll und das wars.

Im PCGH stehen doch glaub ich immer noch die 1066er Ripjaws von G.Skill oder nicht? Die sind auch gut übertacktbar.


----------



## stefan.net82 (1. Januar 2011)

Jamborce schrieb:


> und was sagst du zu dem thema das z.B Crysis von 8 GB Profitieren soll ?


 
Ja das Spiel profitiert davon. Im Schnitt mit 2 FPs mehr
Solange man keine aufwendigen Textur-Mods a la CinematicMod oder eben Fotoshop-ähnliche Programme betreibt, reichen 4GB im Schnitt für einen Spielerechner absolut aus.


----------



## Hyper87 (1. Januar 2011)

ok danke für die antworten mal sehen wenn ich mit dem oc-en fertig bin werde ich mal genaue tests mit 4und8 gb machen


----------



## orca113 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,klinke mich nochmal ein:

Lohnen bei einem Asrock 870 Extreme3 Ram Kits die DDR3 1600 sind? Also ich meine laufen die auch mit 1600?


----------



## Hyper87 (2. Januar 2011)

so hab jetzt mal getestet wie viel ram ich bei crysis warhead verbrauche und ich muss sagen 8gb lohnen sich auf jeden fall den ich verbrauche durchgehend 3,5-4 gb arbeitsspeicher und in der zukunft wird das mit sicherheit nicht weniger


----------



## AchtBit (4. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also die Tage war ich bei 3,2GB Auslastung, was jetzt nicht unbedingt optimal ist, da im Ram dann angefangen wird recht viel hin und her zu schieben. Ist ja anders als bei der CPU. Wenn die unter 90% Auslastung ist, dann merkste auch keinen großen Unterschied zu 50% Auslastung



Zu welchem Zweck hast denn dann den Speicher, wenn nicht zum Auslasten?? 

So muss das ausehen, siehe Anhang, und das ist noch nicht Opti, weil 200.000kb frei noch zu viel ist. 99% Speicher ausgelastet arbeitet das System am besten. Von wegen Krise kann was mit 8gb anfangen. Das ist ne standard 32bit Anwendung und somit gibt nicht mehr als 2gig Speicher Frame. Man kann aber jegliche Speicher Anzahl auf eine Anwendung abstimmen. Ich hab mit 4gig 16std GTA IV gezockt, auf High obwohl meine Graka nur 512mb vram hatte. Während dieser 16std wurden 10gig Daten von HDD gelesen/geschrieben und über ein TeraByte Daten würden ausschliesslich vom physikalischen Speicher gelesen bzw geschrieben.

D.H. die letzten 10 - 12 Std hat meine HD vieleicht mal gelangweilt geblinkert


----------



## Kaktus (4. Januar 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon das z.B. Vista und Win7 den Speicher voll halten und Daten erst wieder rausschieben wenn Platz für neue Daten gebraucht wird? Voller Ram heißt nicht das man zu wenig Ram hat.


----------



## Lolm@n (4. Januar 2011)

wobei bei einem 64bit system würde ich 8gb empfehlen 
vorallem bei den aktuellen preisen 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Zu welchem Zweck hast denn dann den Speicher, wenn nicht zum Auslasten??
> 
> So muss das ausehen, siehe Anhang, und das ist noch nicht Opti, weil 200.000kb frei noch zu viel ist. 99% Speicher ausgelastet arbeitet das System am besten. Von wegen Krise kann was mit 8gb anfangen. Das ist ne standard 32bit Anwendung und somit gibt nicht mehr als 2gig Speicher Frame. Man kann aber jegliche Speicher Anzahl auf eine Anwendung abstimmen. Ich hab mit 4gig 16std GTA IV gezockt, auf High obwohl meine Graka nur 512mb vram hatte. Während dieser 16std wurden 10gig Daten von HDD gelesen/geschrieben und über ein TeraByte Daten würden ausschliesslich vom physikalischen Speicher gelesen bzw geschrieben.
> 
> D.H. die letzten 10 - 12 Std hat meine HD vieleicht mal gelangweilt geblinkert



Dir ist aber klar, das im RAM ständig Daten hin und her geschoben werden, bzw Ressourcen angefordert und wieder freigegeben werden. Je voller der Ram ist, desto weniger/schwerer wird es passende Stellen zu finden um die Daten hin zu packen. Das nennt sich äußere Datenfragmentierung. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der inneren Datenfragmentierung, die mit der Pagesize zu tun hat.

Wenn du also 90% Ram-Auslastung hast, und dein maximal am Stück freier Speicherbereich 50MB sind, und du 51 MB brauchst, dann fängt dein PC FREUDIG an zoch MB oder GB hin und her zu schieben, damit er am Stück 51MB frei hat. Je nachdem wie groß die einzelnen Speicherbereiche die reserviert wurden eben sind.

Da verpufft dir extrem viel Leistung.

Daher ist es besser so ca 70-80 Speicherauslastung zu haben und bei dauerhaft mehr lieber den Ram aufzustocken, denn das hin und her geschiebe kostet extrem viel Performance.

@Kaktus, klar das Win7 recht spät erst anfängt auszulagern das ist auch gut so  Bei Vista ist es meines Wissens aber genau umgekehrt. Das fängt verdammt früh an schon Sachen auszulagern.

Wenn man zich kleine Programme etc auf hat, die nicht Laufzeit kritisch sind, ist es auch kein Problem, wenn da mal was ausgelagert werden muss.

Sind aber 3 Programme oder 4 da, die man wirklich effektiv nutzt und da wird angefangen auszulagern, machts keinen spaß mehr.


----------



## sp01 (4. Januar 2011)

Klink mich hier auch mal ein.
Ich dachte auch och hau ich 8GB rein, ich merke aber keinerlei Unterschied zu 4GB - momentan sind eh nur 6GB verbaut da der CPU Kühler einen RAM Platz belegt.
Was lasted nen RAM, auser Grafikbearbeitung, denn sonst noch so extrem aus?
Games tun es bei mir nicht und F@H ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist es Firefox + Norten + OpenOffice + Windows Media Player + Steam + Boinc + World of Tanks. Gerade das Ding zieht halt gut über 1 GB allein am Arbeitsspeicher. Damit komm ich teilweise auf 3,6-3,8 GB Ram-Auslastung, was schon verdammt viel ist. Und da läuft jetzt kein Skype/TS noch nebenbei oder sonst noch was. 

4GB reichen im Moment grad noch so aus. Aber warum bei den wirklich sehr niedrigen Preisen nicht sicher gehen das der RAM nicht ausgeht? Dazu kommt das man ja im Prinzip auch ne kleine RAM-Disk machen kann für ein Game oder so.


----------



## AchtBit (6. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, das im RAM ständig Daten hin und her geschoben werden, bzw Ressourcen angefordert und wieder freigegeben werden. Je voller der Ram ist, desto weniger/schwerer wird es passende Stellen zu finden um die Daten hin zu packen. Das nennt sich äußere Datenfragmentierung. Nicht zu verwechseln mit der inneren Datenfragmentierung, die mit der Pagesize zu tun hat.
> 
> Wenn du also 90% Ram-Auslastung hast, und dein maximal am Stück freier Speicherbereich 50MB sind, und du 51 MB brauchst, dann fängt dein PC FREUDIG an zoch MB oder GB hin und her zu schieben, damit er am Stück 51MB frei hat. Je nachdem wie groß die einzelnen Speicherbereiche die reserviert wurden eben sind.
> 
> ...




Ich denke ich muss deine phantasievolle Sichtweise vom Speichermanagement , ins Licht der Wirklichkeit holen. Es ist tatsächlich leider sehr viel komplexer und es gibt auch nicht nur einen Speicher Pool in dem man soeben mal alles reinwirft und dann wieder rausholt. Es werden virtuell verschiedene Schichten in abstrakter Form verwendet. Wenn du z.b. eine Anwendung startest, dann gibt ihr der Speichermanager zuerst 0000000016-7FFFFFFF16 Rahmen frei. Sobald die Anwendung sich nun im Speicher befindet ermittelt der Speichermanager welche Speicherseiten nicht kritische Datenseiten und Codeseiten sind. kritische Inhalte, die im Speicher verbleiben sollen, müssen von der Anwendung gelocked werden. Die anderen Seiten gelten als auslagerbar. Falls nun Speicher physikalisch benötigt wird  der grösser als der grösste freie zusammenhängende Speicherblock ist, werde solange nichtkritische Seiten auf die Platte geswaped, bis ein zusammenhängender Frame der benötigten Menge frei geworden ist. Das ist gleichzeitig auch der grösste Nachteil dieses Systems.  Falls kein zusammenhängender Frame mehr möglich ist, nachdem auch alle kritischen nicht gelockten Seiten aus dem Speicher sind, wird der Block in Fragmente zerlegt. 

Jetzt gibt es noch die Möglichkeit, nochmals Speicher als eine neue abstrakte virtuelle Speicher Schicht mit dynamischer Grösse, paralell zum  virtuellen Speicher anzulegen.
Ein Beispiel hierfür ist der SystemFileCache. Hier wird automatisch der ganze Speicher minus kritischer Seiten, dynamisch als Systemfilecache verwendet. Im Zweifelsfall haben kritische Frames Priorität. Üblicherweise arbeitet jedes Speichermanagement nach der FiFo(first in first out) - Regel, die bei jeglicher Art von virtualisierten Speicher angewendet wird. 

Der Vorteile des virtuellen Speichers liegt auf der Hand. Es ist praktisch möglich einer Anwendung vorzugaukeln, dass immer genug Speicher vorhanden ist, selbst wenn der ph. Speicher < = von der Anwendung gefordert ist.


Zum Anhang, Bild 2.

Erklärung: 
virtueller Speicher = von der Anwendung reservierter Speicher
commited Speicher = von der Anwendung tatsächlich belegter Speicher
belegter Speicher(WorkingSet) = von der Anwendung belegt und geschützter Speicher.
privater Speicher(PageFile) = auslagerbarer Speicherseiten Stapel der Anwendung(reservierte, freie, allozierte und geschützte Seiten)

Der Trick um Windows davon abzuhalten ständig Seiten auszulagern, ist der Systemfilecache. Damit lagert Win zwar auch aus aber nur vom 1. Speicher zum 2. Speicher. Das FiFo System besorgt den Rest. Nach einer gewissen Zeit pendelt sich der Speicher optimal für fie Anwendung ein. Es bleibt genau das im Speicher was am meisten verwendet wird und die Grösse des Caches ist der ph. Speicher minus virtueller Speicher der Anwendung.

In dem Fall hier 

Virtueller Speicher Anwendung: 1,4gb davon 1,4gb im ph. Speicher davon 800mb im Filecache und 600mb im v. Speicher
Auslagerung System gesamt: 3,6gb davon in Verwendung 320mb
HD Zugriffe der Anwendung gesamt: lesen 1,1tb / schreiben 188mb.
SystemFileCache : 2,6gb(800mb Anwendung + 500mb Texturen + paar MB system. Rest = frei)

Ich hab 16 Std GTA IV ruckelfrei und ohne ständige Nachladeaussetzer, gezockt. Die gesamte erste Stadt ist quasi mit 1,4gig voll bedient. Rechnet man noch die benötigten 500mb Texturen dazu(siehe Pic 1) reichen selbst 3gb um gta iv in unten zu sehender Res. mit 512mb Graka, komplett in den Speicher zu quetschen.

Wie alles hat natürlich auch der Filecache(auch Dirty Write Back Cache genannt) seine Nachteile. Nicht für sensitive Daten geeignet weil, eine nicht vorherbare Zeitspanne vergeht, bevor Daten tatsächlich geschrieben(nur @idle) werden und weil bei schreiben in den Cache keine Validierung(mögliche Fehler werden mitgeschleppt) durchgeführt wird. Ich hab das erst einmal bemerkt indem eine vom Cache verschleppte Textur plötzlich versaut war. Ohne Neustart bringt man das nicht mehr raus. Fürn priv. Einsatz aber vollauf tauglich.


----------



## sp01 (6. Januar 2011)

Klasse Erklärung .
Wenn ich das für den Kongerten Fall kurz Zusammenfasse, reiht also 4GB vollkommen aus.
Wobei, wie du so schön beschrieben hast, die ganzen Zusammenhänge viel komplexer sind.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Januar 2011)

@Achbit, wenn du schon meinst eine "ausführliche" Erklärung zu bieten, dann geh bitte auf wirklich wichtige Dinge ein, die für den Ram und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit wichtig sind im Zusammenhang mit vollem RAM.

Ich sag mal nur Seitenfehler, Seitenrahmen, interne und äußere Fragmentierung, MMU, TLB wären glaub ich die Dinge die du als erstes klären solltest, bevor du mit so Sachen wie vituellem Speicher, commited und was du sonst noch genannt hast. Da steckt nämlich eine ganze Schippe mehr dahinter als du jetzt gesagt hast, was die ganze Sache etwas komplizierter macht als von dir dargestellt.

GENAU deswegen lass ich solche Sachen auch weg und reduziers auf die Effekte, und wenn du obige Sachen bedenkst und dir nochmal durchdenkst, wirst du auch erkennen, das ein voller Ram Leistungsverluste mit sich bringt.

EDIT:

Achso hab noch was vergessen, vor translation-lookaside-Buffer (TLB) solltest du natürlich die Grundlagen des Pagings noch einführen und erklären, ohne die macht der TLB ja keinen Sinn. Dabei kannst du dann ja auch auf shared und nicht shared eingehen, und weil wir mal gleich dabei sind auch noch die Seitenfehlerersetzungsalgorithmen besprechen, und welche Vor und Nachteile diese haben, welche es gibt, wie Sie implementiert sind. Die Pagesize müssen wir natürlich auch noch durchkauen, und gegen Demand-Paging ist an der Stelle dann natürlich auch nichts mehr einzuwenden. Das schlucken die Leute dann auch ohne Probleme.

Soviel zu 


> Ich denke ich muss deine phantasievolle Sichtweise vom Speichermanagement , ins Licht der Wirklichkeit holen.



Und zu deiner Aussage, das man noch ne virtuelle Schicht für den Ram einzieht. Jedes Programm arbeitet auf dem virtuellem Speicher und hat keinen Zugriff auf die physischen Speicheradressen. Nur der Kernelmodus kann auf alles zugreifen. Bei allem andern wird erstmal geschaut. Da machen wir dann aber gleich nochmal ne große Kiste auf, daher lass ich das mal. (Nicht das du denkst ich könnte es nicht..)

Und zu deine Aussage, das normal jedes Speichermanagement mit FiFo arbeitet, die ist einfach falsch. Sehr oft werden Sachen wie second Chance, last recently used etc etc verwendet. FiFo nutzt man eigentlich überhaupt nicht, weils absolut Scheise ist in den meisten Fällen.

Auch auf die meisten Sachen, auf die du eingehst, sind ziemlich weit oben im OS angesiedelt. Das interessiert keine Sau und sind nur Sachen um mit Problemen weiter unten umzugehen, und ich rede von Sachen weit unten, weil die die Leistung stark beeinflussen. Nicht das Sach da oben. Z.B. dei SystemfileCache. Das ist nur eine Sache des OS, wie das seine Daten verwaltet. Wie die aber im Ram abgelegt werden hat damit rein garnichts zu tun. 

Sorry, wenn du mit solchen Sachen anfängst, dann erklär sie auch richtig und lass nicht 95% der Sachen weg, damit sichs gut anhört, die Leute denken boah das ist aber kompliziert und du in wirklichkeit nichts gesagt hast.

Und ja ich bin grad pissed bei sowas...


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Januar 2011)

Ich frage mich echt wie man bei 64bit Systemen überhaupt noch zu 4GB raten kann? Alleine Windows 7 64bit, welches in den Steam Charts aktuell vor XP auf Platz 1 liegt, verlangt in den Systemvoraussetzungen schon 2GB RAM für sich alleine. Dazu kommen noch diverse Programme die im Alltag im Hintergrund laufen. Somit ist es für mich absoluter Blödsinn zu behaupten das 4GB noch vollkommen ausreichen! Klar, wer noch mit einem Uralt XP 32bit auf dem Rechner rumgurkt, für den reichen 4GB, aber für Vista/7 64bit dürfen es schon 6 oder 8GB sein.


----------



## AchtBit (7. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> @Achbit, wenn du schon meinst eine "ausführliche" Erklärung zu bieten, dann geh bitte auf wirklich wichtige Dinge ein, die für den Ram und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit wichtig sind im Zusammenhang mit vollem RAM.
> 
> Ich sag mal nur Seitenfehler, Seitenrahmen, interne und äußere Fragmentierung, MMU, TLB wären glaub ich die Dinge die du als erstes klären solltest, bevor du mit so Sachen wie vituellem Speicher, commited und was du sonst noch genannt hast. Da steckt nämlich eine ganze Schippe mehr dahinter als du jetzt gesagt hast, was die ganze Sache etwas komplizierter macht als von dir dargestellt.



Hallo? Die Erklärung steht im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem 2en Bild. Ich hab versucht so kurz wie möglich eine Erklärung verfassen, mit deren Hilfe man sich ein Bild von den einzelnen Speichertypen und deren Bezeichnungen, machen kann. 

Was nutzt ein Bild mit Begriffen wie 'paged pool' oder 'private memory' wenn man sich nichts darunter vorstellen kann???

Edit: zum rest deiner Aussage kann ich nur sagen. Du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinauswollte. Es geht einzig darum die Nachteile und Vorteile aufzudecken, damit man für seine Ansprüche ein optiomales Setup finden kann.
      In einem Punkt hast jedoch recht, klar das Fifo üblicherweise in alle Arte von Bufferspeicher verwendet wird.  Ansonsten kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, in welchen Zusammenhang deine Aussage mit meiner Erläuterung  stehen soll.


----------



## Skysnake (7. Januar 2011)

Ganz einfach. 

Ich sagte, das die Leistung des RAMs abfällt wenn er ca. eine Füllung von 75-80% hat. Da kannst du es in der Regel dann gut messen.

Wenn man also 4GB hat und öfter in die Situation von 3,4GB und mehr zu kommen, dann sollte man doch gleich auf 8GB gehen, wenn weniger werden die Anwendungen in nächster Zeit auch nicht brauchen, und je nachdem kommt man dann am Ende über die 4GB, was dann natürlich teils ganz bitter wird, aber auch davor verliert man Leistung.

Bei den aktuellen Speicherpreisen machts in meinen Augen einfach keinen Sinn da ein paar Euro zu sparen.

Mich hat am meisten aber der Kommentar aufgeregt, das ich mir die Sache viel zu einfach vorstell. Denn mir ist wie gesagt klar das da viel viel viel mehr dran hängt, aber damit erschlägste die Leute.

Du hast halt genau das Gleiche gemacht, das du mir in deinem Post angekreidet hast. Da ist mir dann etwas die Hutschnur hoch. Denn du hast ja selbst gemerkt das es schwachsinn ist den Leuten das so genau zu erklären.

Hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

Ist Vollbelegung der Ram Slots empfehlenwert oder lieber 2x4 Gb kaufen?

Ich meine ich hätte jetzt für meinen Ram ein gutes Angebot wenn ich zukaufe.

Also 4x2 oder 2x4Gb?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

Kommt immer auf das Board an.

Einige Boards machen Stress wenn sie voll bestückt sind. Daher würde ich 2 x 4GB empfehlen.


----------



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt wie man bei 64bit Systemen überhaupt noch zu 4GB raten kann? Alleine Windows 7 64bit, welches in den Steam Charts aktuell vor XP auf Platz 1 liegt, verlangt in den Systemvoraussetzungen schon 2GB RAM für sich alleine. Dazu kommen noch diverse Programme die im Alltag im Hintergrund laufen. Somit ist es für mich absoluter Blödsinn zu behaupten das 4GB noch vollkommen ausreichen! Klar, wer noch mit einem Uralt XP 32bit auf dem Rechner rumgurkt, für den reichen 4GB, aber für Vista/7 64bit dürfen es schon 6 oder 8GB sein.



Ich hab 4 GB Ram und davon sind im Idle 30% belegt unter Win 7 64 Bit. Trotz aller im Hintergrund laufender Programme, wie Virenscanner, Firewall, Setpoint etc. Daher kann ich deiner Aussage nicht zustimmen.


----------



## Cook2211 (11. Januar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich hab 4 GB Ram und davon sind im Idle 30% belegt unter Win 7 64 Bit. Trotz aller im Hintergrund laufender Programme, wie Virenscanner, Firewall, Setpoint etc. Daher kann ich deiner Aussage nicht zustimmen.



Ich rede ja auch nur von den Systemvoraussetzungen die Microsoft für Win 7 64bit angibt. Und Messungen im idle sind natürlich sehr praxisbezogen...


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Ich würde wenn du nur spielst immernoch auf 4 GB setzen


----------



## widder0815 (11. Januar 2011)

4gb Reichen aus , ich kaufe mir aber trotzalledem noch 4gb dazu ...
 ist jetzt noch zu viel aber nicht das der DDR2 noch teurer wird oder ich meinen nicht mehr bekomme...
er kostet jetzt schon fast doppelt so viel wie DDR3 ram für meinen G-Skill 1066 bezahle ich jetzt 90-100€ lol


----------



## .::ASDF::. (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mir noch 4 GB RAM dazukaufe. Von der Auslastung komme ich maximal zu 98% (GTA, TV, Firefox, ....). 
In der PCGH stand zwar das es sich nur ein bisschen lohnt (mehr Minimum FPS, weniger FPS einbrüche). Da ich aber viele Hintergrundprogramme laufen habe werde ich mir wahrscheinlich doch noch RAM kaufen und bei einem Preissturz von mehr als 50% ist das auch finanziell nicht sehr schlimm.


----------



## Freddycbv (7. Februar 2011)

Bis jetzt haben mir 512MB-SDRAM gereicht,
hab mir aber auch 8GB geholt (denk mal, den Sprung werd ich merken)
Irgendwann kommt die PS4 und die 720 raus, ich schätze, dann wird man
8GB schon brauchen. (Wenn auf so lange Zeit kauft wie ich)

Freddycbv


----------



## orca113 (7. Februar 2011)

?????


----------

